# BS30/MS PE Requirement Start Date



## playboyman007 (Aug 19, 2009)

What is the offical start date where potential engineers are required to have either MS degree or 30 additional credits after the BS in order to take the PE exam?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 19, 2009)

There isn't one. It doesn't become official NCEES policy until 2015, I believe. Then, even after that, it is at the discretion of the individual state boards to decide whether or not to require BS+30 for licensure in their state.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 19, 2009)

Latest NCEES Model law (Aug 2008) lists it as potentially beginning Jan 1, 2020 at earliest.

please REMEMBER! NCEES DOES NOT LICENSE ENGINEERS! State Boards do. The model law has absolutely no bearing on whether any, some, or all States will even adopt this model or which parts will be adopted. That is why they call it a "model"


----------



## playboyman007 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the reference. As it seems, the NCEES Model Law dated the new requirement in the year 2020 while the ASCE BOK dated their preference in the year 2015. Correct me if I'm wrong. I wonder when will the states will set their new requirement. I know here in California the Governator wants more engineers.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 20, 2009)

Original language did list the 2015 date w/ NCEES as well. This is the footnote from the model law '08 discussion:



> 5 The implementation of these provisions in all jurisdictions is anticipated to take a number of years, so theactual effective date will vary by jurisdiction. A minimum 8-year transition period subsequent to adoption by
> 
> a jurisdiction is recommended to allow jurisdictions and prospective licensees to prepare for the new
> 
> ...


Again, remember, States have zero requirement to adopt this model. However, it is very unlikely this does not become mandated by the State boards, since its such a 'hot potato' topic of late and has a number of professional societies blessings. Of course, there are a number of professional societies that are against it too. Its kind of like continuing ed requirements - not all States require it, but eventually, they all probably will - Even at that, States may still at their discretion (and by statute) allow engineers w/ lesser educational background to sit for the PE with the proper experience and references. There is a very large number of States that don't follow the model law (or have laxer requirements) pertaining to PS licensure.


----------

